# What A Piggie



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol I don't mean to laugh but thats funny, time to pop some propectalin in that baby


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope it all works out well. Sounds like my Caue with food. He is a major scavanger and very quick.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Jon had a good talking with her...

Something along the lines of "Are you bad!? Did you eat a whole pizza!? I can't even eat a whole pizza! You're a pig!!"

She got a good time out for being a garbage picker LOL.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Did she give you that "look" with her ears down? I love it when Maggie knows she did something wrong and I talk to her about it and her ears go down and her paw come up.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hahah yep, she does exactly that!

She hangs her head down, she goes squinty-eyed and her ears go right back flat on her head... she likes SOOO ugly that you just have to forgive her as she wiggles over to you trying to say she's sorry LOL.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She had orange poop this morning *gag*


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> So I had cooked a pizza for dinner, but stupid me, cooked it with the cardboard on the bottom :doh:


You could have pretended it was from one of those franchise pizza joints, that's what their crusts taste like anyway. LOL I love those Mom and Pop's pizza places, personal and they know your name even after 20 years of ordering. 

Bayne does the wiggle on his butt to me, I think it's his self-discipline way of making himself not jump up to me. LOL He certainly is a work in progress.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hahaha yeah, I guess that's true, it wouldn't have tasted much different then the regular cardboard tasting pizza we sometimes order :lol:


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL! You just have to watch them EVERY MINUTE it seems. I am so careful now of anything on the floor- as I know it will end up in Lola's stomach if I do not get to it first. She is my OTHER vacuum cleaner!


----------

